# Internet Packet Loss



## Danno3114 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello everyone, Happy New Year.

I'm new here and hereby confess that I am an older dog trying to learn new tricks, really only sinking my teeth into the terribly chewy IT industry as of about two years ago. Apologies if this post is misplaced or if the answers to my questions are painfully obvious.

I've discovered online gaming and am having a problem staying connected to a recent release called Tabula Rasa. I've traced the problem to packet loss on the way to their server.

I have cable access through Road Runner, no router or other device besides the modem and my PC. (Modem has been replaced since I noticed this problem, to no effect.)

My ISP has monitored my connection and announced no sign of loss between us. Spd test 6.5Mbps download. I've noticed nothing unusual in browsing.

I ran full malware scans from multiple programs and got green lights. I disabled firewalls briefly and even uninstalled my security software.

In the course of my puttering around I noticed something: I can ping yahoo unfailingly with 0% loss. However 10 pings to google net me about 40% loss. 

Unfortunately, I cannot ping the game server directly because they do not accept pings. however I used a nifty ping/tracert utility called PingPlotter Standard to try and trace the problem. If my admittedly dim understanding of the output is correct, there are several nodes where packet loss is occuring.

Does this mean that some other network between my Road Runner and my target server is to blame? I cite the yahoo/google thing as reference. Is this a routing or data prioritization problem perhaps?

I'd appreciate any input as I am struggling for understanding here.


----------



## Laurie52 (Dec 25, 2007)

If you were using wireless or satellite (I use the latter), I would think "upload" speed. 

Although the Download speeds are quite fast (but not quite as fast as DSL/Cable), the Upload from you back to the server/provider are lower. Smaller packet is sent because of the extreme distance the beam has to travel from you back up to Wireless or Satellite. Why when playing online games with satellite, the ping can be very high with a noticeable lag, depending on the game. 

But saying this, here is the Road Runner forum at dslreports.com. Since I go there for info about my satellite service (WB), I checked the Road Runner forums there. You are not the only one having some slow "upstream" problems with the Internet. So you might want to check the forum out to see if your area is affected.


----------



## titus93 (Jul 2, 2009)

You can try this tool, it detects your packet loss : 
http://micro-coupures.com/index_en.php

Best regards


----------

